

Quebec government targets Airbnb ‘hosts’ for offering unlicensed accommodations - nanospider
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dailybrew/quebec-government-targets-airbnb-hosts-offering-unlicensed-accommodations-184805349.html

======
ColinWright
Discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5773117>

